# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Բենքսի (Ռոբերթ Բենքս)

## Amaru

Կա՞ն նրա արվեստով հետաքրքրվողներ  :Smile:  Ով չգիտի նրա մասին, երկու տողով պատմեմ...
Բենքսին բրիտանացի նկարիչ ա, սկսել ա նկարել փողոցներում դեռ իննսունականների սկզբին, ու քանի որ նրա նկարները... ոնց ասեմ... հա՛, այսպես ասած սուր սոցիալական թեմատիկա ունեն, միշտ ոստիկանությունից թաքնվել ա)))

----------

CactuSoul (02.07.2013), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Angelina

Ճիշտն ասած, ծանոթ չէի, ապրես, որ նման հնարավորություն ընձեռեցիր: :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru



----------

CactuSoul (02.07.2013), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.03.2013)

----------


## Amaru



----------


## Amaru

:Smile:   :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (02.07.2013)

----------

